# Drum Sander



## Woodenpecker (Jan 4, 2008)

Just wanted to pass this info on. I just replaced my Delta drum sander with a 22-44 Jet/Performax sander. 
I really like it alot better. The up/down lever works much easier, it sets up easy and just does an all round better job:thumbsup:


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi, What didn't you like about the Delta sander? What model was it? I'm looking to buy a 31-250 Delta drum sander. Mark


----------

